# All pig owners- found this today



## Southern by choice (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/out...reads-13-states-6C10378085?lite&lite=obinsite


----------



## fair weather chicken (Jun 23, 2013)

makes everything we are raising more valuable by the minute. pigs , chickens and steer.


----------



## bj taylor (Jun 23, 2013)

kinda sends chills up my spine.  I am going to keep working toward learning how to raise my own livestock.  pigs are on my list & I may bump them a little higher in priority.


----------



## Cricket (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up--hadn't heard this.


----------

